# Sub.domain.tld auf domain.tld/sub weiterleiten (externer NS)



## qupfer (7. Feb. 2011)

Hi,
ich habe bei domainfactory eine Domain und woanders ein Debian+ISPConfig Server.

Irgendwie stell ich mich zu doof an das so hinzubiegen, das die Subdomain webmail.domain.de auf domain.de/webmail weiterleitet. 
Ich habe zwar verschiedenste "Varianten" zur theoretischen Lösung für dieses allgemein Probleme gefunden
vhost
.htaccess
redirect
Aber so wirklich bekomm ich das nicht hin 

Die einzige Lösung die mir spontan einfällt wäre bei DomainFactory im Nameserver nur ein ns-record zu erstellen und sämtlich sub-domains aufm Server zu verwalten. Da dürfte dann auch recht Problemlos das Subdomain-Menu + Redirect funktionieren. Nur würde ich gerne die Domaineinstellungen auf dem domainfactory Nameserver belassen.
Daher meine Frage:
Wie muss ich ISPConfig konfigurieren dass das geht. 
Habe versucht mittels google was passendes zu finden aber ohne erfolg.
Also wer bei ein passendes HowTo verlinken kann oder mir kurz erläutert, was zu tun ist, dem wär ich sehr Dankbar.

Viele Grüße
qupfer

Edit: das einzige was ich geschafft habe ist, dass beim Aufruf von webmail.domain.de anstelle des apache Spruches "Its works" die Meldung "Die Internetpräsenz ist nicht verfügbar" kam...also irgendwas wurde wohl doch umgeleitet wenn auch noch nicht ganz nach meinen willen

EDIT: ok, irgendwie schein ich das noch nicht ganz mit kapiert zu haben. Meinen Ziel bin ich nicht wirklich näher dafür habe ich es aber geschafft das Chrome mir sagt: Link geht nicht, ich beinen "400 Bad request" bekomme oder mein Liebling: This webpage has a redirect loop

OK, habs hinbekommen *puhhhh* mit redirect R,L und kompletten Pfad, also http://..../login.php

Aber jetzt habe ich noch ein Hintergrundfrage. Eigentlich dachte ich ja DNS läuft mehr oder wenige so ab:

Wo finde ich webmail.domain.de?
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.
Ah ok, thx

und verbindet sich dann dahin....blos dann wüste der webserver ja nicht das er eigentlich webmail.xxx.de wollte (da der Nameserver ja extern ist) wird sowas dann anschließend noch im http Header oder sonstwo übermittelt, also nach dem Motto

Hi, ich will zu webmail.bla.blub. Bin ich hier richtig? 
Ähn ne, da müssen Sie noch eins weiter zu /webmail/
Oh, ok. Danke


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2011)

1) DNS A-Record für webmail.domain.de bei Domainfactory anlegen der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.
2) Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich eine webseite www.domain.de bereits angelegt haben, im dem Fall fügst Du der webseite einfach eine neue subdomain webmail.domain.de hinzu, wählst als redirect typ "No Flag" aus und trägst bei Pfad das Zeil der Weiterleitiung inkl. http:// ein.


----------

